# Ice Fishing Strawberry HELP



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I have never been ice fishing and have heard strawberry is a lot of fun. Can someone help me in what area is typically good and what type of lures/bait should I use.

I know nothing about ice fishing...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Strawberry has treated me very well over the past years so here are a few tidbits I will throw out.

1. Fish away from the crowds. I know ice fishing is a social activity, but if you can get away from the crowds near the parking lots and marina, you will increase you odds significantly. You don't have to go too far, just get away from the tent city and snowmobile thoroughfare. 

2. A sonar is invaluable at Strawberry because often, the suspended fish are the hardest biting and water depth is critical, but if you don't have a fishfinder, start at the bottom and work up.

3. Don't be afraid to try different types of jigs and baits to tip it with. It seems that it varies on just about every trip what they like the best. If you have a finder and can see the fish coming in and refusing, that tells you a change should be considered. That said, I have had excellent results the past 2 ice seasons with the Maniac brand ice cutters in white or chartreuse with different flake patterns. You can tip jigs with mealworms, nightcrawlers, minnow/chub meat, waxies, and even good old power bait works at times when other don't. If you use PB, please use it only to tip your jig, not as a sole bait so they won't swallow the hook deeply and cause a release problem on the slot cutts. When tipped on a jig this almost never occurs. (most times other baits work better anyways, but there are those rare days when they want PB)

4. Watch reports and check the depth successful anglers are catching fish. This is often key, regardless of the area you end up. 

5. Mornings are usually better than later, especially early in the year, but as the season progresses into March and April, there is often an excellent afternoon bite.

6. Hope this helps, be safe and have fun.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would go out with someone for the first time to help with the learning curve. Even then I had about 4 trips out there before I even felt like I could catch anything. With ice fishing, equipment helps (a lot!) but you can be successful with the bare minimum. I personally love one type of tube jig...a pearly white Lil Hustler Crappie jig fished just a couple reels up from the bottom and tipped with the tail of a shiner. Any questions, pm me. Good luck. I plan to be there Sat/Sun with some friends, maybe if you're up that way we can help out.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey if your looking for help and want to learn then shoot me a pm and i could take you out from time to time im always looking for others to fish with i hit scofield today and im also going again in the morning there hitting pretty good up there right now


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One more tip.
If you don't have a fish finder,
when you have dropped your like to the bottom, stay there. Keep your jig no more than 1' from the bottom. Now for the tip.
Watch your line to see if it goes slack.
This is a bite from beneath your jig. The fish is lifting your jig up.
Set the hook and see if you have a bite.

Take some shiner minnows with you and use about 1/3rd of a minnow on an Ice Cut'r.
This has been the best bait for me.

Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great tips so far!! I second everything and want to add this. Depth is crucial at the berry. Almost all the fish will be in about the same depth. For me this has been anywhere from 12-35 feet. Changes each time. Go out to where you think its about 12 feet and drill a hole, then go out another 30 yards and drill one, then another 30 yards. Drop jigs down each hole and fish them for a minute. You will most likely get a bit very quickly if thats where the fish are. If not move out. Once you find the fish at a certain depth draw an imaginary line parallel to the shore where you think that depth would be. When it slows down just move 100 yards over but stay in the same depth. This has been very helpful for me. My other tip, avoid Mud Creek. :lol: :lol: Jk, if you wanna fish it fine, I just hate that place.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Now for the tip.
> Watch your line to see if it goes slack.
> This is a bite from beneath your jig. The fish is lifting your jig up.
> Set the hook and see if you have a bite.


Good tip, GrandpaD.

I might add even a little more to that. Anytime you see any lateral movement of the line, even if the rod tip isn't moving at all, SET THE HOOK! These types of bites are so often missed by novice ice anglers and they are really good ones to get good hookups, because the fish is holding on to the jig, not tapping it. (Applies not just to the Berry but any ice fishing including the pesky panfish I have been testing myself with the past 2 weeks.)


----------

